# Was a Boeing BIRD OF PREY ever made?



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

Was wondering if this was ever made into a kit?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think there may be a crappy little resin kit out there somewhere.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Unicraft,not so crappy.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Medium. Their castings ain't the best.


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

That's the only one I know of. Was hoping that someone else has made this kit.


----------

